# No puedo usar X.  (RESUELTO)

## manara39

Le agradezco al moderador de Córdoba, España, que me sugirió usar este foro. 

El problema es el siguiente: 

Compile Xorg y lo instalé y agregué todos los drivers sugeridos, tengo las USE bastante bien con Nvidia y Kde, que es lo que quiero. 

El error que me da Xorg es con xkeyboard . 

Mientras tanto estoy compilando y luego instalaré Kde. 

Ahora tengo twm y xterm para probar X y no funciona. 

Muchas gracias por la ayuda. 

Marcelo Quiroga, Rojas, Buenos Aires, Argentina.Last edited by manara39 on Sat Jan 04, 2014 2:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

Buenos días y bienvenido.

Necesitamos más detalles, un simple "no funciona" no nos vale. ¿Es que X no arranca? ¿o arranca pero el teclado no responde?

En todo caso, seguramente nos vendrá bien echarle un ojo al contenido de tu /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Símplemente pégalo aquí y podremos empezar a ver qué ocurre.  :Smile: 

----------

## manara39

Amigo linuxero el archivo que mencionaste no existe en mi sistema.

He descubierto con el comando emerge -pv xorg-drivers que aún faltan emerger 23 paquetes para que X funcione.

En este momento estoy corriendo un emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world que me leí en la wiki de alsa para que la máquina tuviera sonido. Al hacer esto está instalando 187 paquetes, la mayoría parte del metapaquete Kde.

Espero haber sido todo lo específico que me pedís; en cuanto termine la compilación e instalación instalo esos drivers gráficos y reintento la instalación de X.

Un saludo cordial desde Argentina.

----------

## i92guboj

Ok, cuando acabe la instalación nos cuentas como fue todo, y si la cosa no funciona te iremos indicando lo mejor que podamos.

----------

## manara39

[url]http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3665/11564134445_375bc69705_b.jpg

[/url]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7342/11564165544_a9c0190acd_b.jpg

Hay problemas con los drivers nvidia, los xorg-drivers, keyboard y mouse, todos bloqueados por los los xorg-drivers. De 181 paquetes sólo se instalaron 80.

Hay otro mensaje sobre la compilación que no entiendo porque está en inglés.

Espero que puedas ayudarme.

Desde ya gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

Los enlaces que has puesto no funcionan.

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3665/11564134445_375bc69705_b.jpg

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7342/11564165544_a9c0190acd_b.jpg

----------

## manara39

https://3j8qug.bn1.livefilestore.com/y2prL5G9-DYWdL2Sjj8ViTPuv0V1WAGcWUR6M_xDIqoYFJ5bHS1VA7Ey0QN9cN7_fBXPxo4XsmLBg-YXBFQ4O9-Gz3g8sS-Qc76lVFZjqeMMi8/Captura1.png?psid=1

https://3j8qug.bn1301.livefilestore.com/y2pKKHQG3WnmGSpE8CtK65fAJmfswMFMbuymFkRG677JTamVH0tWCMVap_DfVG9zyAb1x6xSdaiY2bZtokoiUzEZ_6taTjeOprtP0ZmZYHdVOE/Captura2.png?psid=1

----------

## quilosaq

 *manara39 wrote:*   

> https://3j8qug.bn1.livefilestore.com/y2prL5G9-DYWdL2Sjj8ViTPuv0V1WAGcWUR6M_xDIqoYFJ5bHS1VA7Ey0QN9cN7_fBXPxo4XsmLBg-YXBFQ4O9-Gz3g8sS-Qc76lVFZjqeMMi8/Captura1.png?psid=1
> 
> https://3j8qug.bn1301.livefilestore.com/y2pKKHQG3WnmGSpE8CtK65fAJmfswMFMbuymFkRG677JTamVH0tWCMVap_DfVG9zyAb1x6xSdaiY2bZtokoiUzEZ_6taTjeOprtP0ZmZYHdVOE/Captura2.png?psid=1

 

Hace falta mas información.

Sobre el primer enlace que pones:

¿Qué comando tecleaste para que produjera ese resultado?

Sobre el segundo enlace:

¿Qué comando tecleaste para que produjera ese resultado?

Publicar (si es mucho texto publícalo en pastebin.com) la salida de 

```
emerge --info '=x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.9::gentoo'
```

Publicar la salida de 

```
emerge -pqv '=x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.9::gentoo'
```

Publicar el archivo (este es el mas importante) /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.9/temp/build.log

----------

## manara39

Con respecto a la captura 1 se produjo cuando puse 

```
emerge --deepclean
```

 luego de haber hecho la actualización siguiente:

```
emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world
```

Con respecto al segundo enlace (captura2): el comando fue 

```
emerge nvidia-drivers
```

 lo mismo pasa cuando puse el comando:

```
emerge xorg-drivers
```

Te paso el link a la salida (1er comando) de Virtualbox (no me puedo mover arriba o abajo, me desaparecieron los comandos):

https://3j8qug.bn1.livefilestore.com/y2pXXu4fGYVc4z72hzTLMdAq_Nv5SQvTS9vRysUm1orPV6aoTMcRL_T_yQHdhxU7kAKswhKASndEh8vy4QEKclldQdAIkyOgW0TPrYG5fy0sYw/Captura4.png?psid=1

2 comando : salida 

```
[  ebuild N  ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.9
```

                /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.9/temp/build.log

Salida en dos links:

[url]https://3j8qug.bn1301.livefilestore.com/y2pUU26aDxhS_Tno9yzulUziSc9D40leESM2cE919ZlvuL0df_gL5vIkPUpO7-lM3-B2tb80TYx9NOJNLIFEl4qBDPK9cN4ySzhwaN6ZRTph-4/Capturaxk1.png?psid=1[url]

[/url]https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=d74130a41a7ac7d2#cid=D74130A41A7AC7D2&id=D74130A41A7AC7D2%21794&v=3[/url]

----------

## quilosaq

Haz lo que te ponía en la pantalla cuando acabó el primer emerge (captura 1):

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

Si te da error nos lo cuentas.

----------

## manara39

https://3j8qug.bn1.livefilestore.com/y2p62AmLFJsyAhHU7-hvVHVml89urJIGqLz53nhODKMkGZvjWBTPm1DCb4D-7aSjSdjBDPMqT8mx2HAV8rkymhluFP0F89ZRfoAtzM0PiJI4jo/Capturamime.png?psid=1

----------

## quilosaq

Hace falta ver el archivo de log (/var/log/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-1.2-r1/temp/build) para ver porque ha fallado.

Si puedes lo subes a un servidor y nos dices el enlace. Si no revisa el archivo con less y postea las 100 (aprox.) últimas líneas del final del archivo.

----------

## manara39

Estoy reinstalando, me cansé de tantas complicaciones. Sospecho que instalé el Xorg más complejo y produjo dependencias rotas o circulares. Es lo mismo: cuando haya instalado el sistema base les avisó y después me van ayudando.

Desde ya, muy agradecido.

----------

## i92guboj

Creo que gran parte de tus problemas pueden venir, tal y como tú intuyes, de una excesiva modificación de las USE flags de tu sistema base. El set predeterminado te premitirá compilar la instalación básica, una vez que tengas eso es más fácil cambiarlas. 

Ciertas USE, si se cambian antes de tener lo básico, darán lugar a dependencias circulares. Es suma, es más fácil compilar primero el sistema base sin hacer muchos cambios, y cuando eso esté andando, hacer las adaptaciones pertinentes.

----------

## Yczo

Hola, yo no soy un experto, pero tratare de aportar mis ideas:

Bueno, primer lugar, por favor, seria interesante que posteases los log que te indicaron mas arriba,   copiados a pelo en texto por favor  , por que las imágenes que pusiste ya debieron de caducar o algo pasó, yo no pude verlas y mucha gente puede que tampoco.

Segundo: Espero que tengas claro que no puedes usar a la vez el driver nouveau y el driver nvidia, creo que lo mejor es discriminarlos en la compilación del kernel. Al menos es lo que yo hago.

Tercero: para instalar kde, bueno, el que yo uso es el paquete mínimo meta y con eso no hay ningún problema después: kde-base/kdebase-meta

Cuarto: Aquí te dejo mi make.conf a ver si te es de ayuda:

```

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 python3_3" 

 PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" 

 USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.2 3.3"

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=native -maes -msse4.1 -msse4.2"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"                  #Numero de hilos del compilacion+1 = procesadores reales mas virtuales+1

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-3dfx -3dnow -qt3 -oss -gtk -gnome -nocxx -zlib -bluetooth

     cxx fortran python sasl git subversion X alsa consolekit dbus policykit udev 

     pulseaudio nls unicode zlib hal a52 avi dvdread divx dv encode fame mjpeg 

     mpeg ogg tcpd ssl quicktime subtitles vorbis xvid dbus v4l matroska gdbm ipv6 

     opengl msn mysql cups qt4 kde alsa cdr dvd css dvdr caps openmp video 

     bluray acpi" #glib

#qt-sql creo que no es necesario como variable use

#nls se refiere al soporte de lenguaje nativo (native languaje support)

# cxx -nocxx #arduino

# git subversion #para el overlay

LINGUAS="es"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia fbdev vesa"   #aseguramos que tienes soporte para el driver nvidia, entre otros

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse"

```

Un saludo!

----------

## manara39

Te respondo a ti moderador cordobés:

Tenés toda la razón sobre las USE: pude instalar el sistema base, Xorg sin problemas y también los drivers nvidia.

Hace 40 minutos estoy haciendo una actualización profunda para que portage reconozca todos los cambios en mis USES que incluyen obviamente kde.

En unas horas les comunico como me va.

Muchas gracias al otro compañero que compartió su make.conf.

Nos vemos.

----------

## manara39

Hola compañeros:

Ya instalé todo como les dije, sin problemas de dependencia alguna; sin embargo cuando pongo en consola:

```
startx
```

Sale lo siguiente:

https://3j8qug.bn1302.livefilestore.com/y2p-XwkuGKs5A1je3oRGCwt3BgPJYyQmLaHdq6i2nepzF7cqDA-Cjk2hw-FAjuhmcAIOXGFIjBGJ0QdWvz_dLa-1WmUyocePSNb0q5RQq5JUv0/sinpermisosx.png?psid=1

Primero aparece lo que se ve en último lugar en la captura de pantalla: 

```
xauth: file root/.serverauth.17231 dos not exist
```

Y luego salen todos los códigos que da X al iniciar y por último sale lo que se ve en la captura:

```
modprobe: ERROR could not insert 'nvidia': No such dispositive
```

```
(EE)
```

```
Fatal server eror
```

```
(EE) no screen found(EE)
```

......

```
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information
```

```
(EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

```
xinit giving up
```

```
xinit unable to connect to X server: Connection refused
```

```
xinit server error[/
```

code]

He leído la wiki de configuración de X y realizé todos los ajustes que pude.

En la wiki de nvdia también seguí las instrucciones y generé mi propio xorg.conf copiado de Archlinux.

También hice los ajustes necesarios para que arrancara kde pero siempre arranca Gentoo en level 3.

¿Me pueden decir como configuro el arranque para que arranque en el nivel correspondiente a kde?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## esteban_conde

Parece que no encuentra el driver de nvidia ¿como has compilado ese driver? que yo sepa hay dos maneras y las dos funcionan pero no se deben mezclar una es compilando soporte framebufer nouveau y la otra compilar el driver nvidia en el kernel.

De todas formas ahora no suelen necesitar xorg.conf prueba  cambiarlo de nombre a ver si así arranca o en todo caso sustituye nvidia por nv o nouveau.

Dinos luego como te va.

----------

## quilosaq

@manara39:

Sigue esta guía del sitio wiki de gentoo para instalar y configurar un servidor X window.

Te adelanto un par de párrafos de la guía:

 *Quote:*   

> El servidor X está diseñado para funcionar automáticamente, no es necesario editar los ficheros de configuración de Xorg. Se deberían detectar y configurara sin problemas dispositivos tales como pantallas, teclados, y ratones.
> 
> Debería intentar en primer lugar lanzar startx sin editar ningún fichero de configuración. Si Xorg no arranca, o existe algún otro problema, necesitará configurar Xorg manualmente como se muestra en la siguiente sección.

 

----------

## manara39

Virtualbox provee una pantalla vga y poniendo esto en las USE, compilando el núcleo, eliminando todo rastro de nvida del sistema y actualizando he logrado que X arranque pero sólo tengo la pantalla de acceso.

No me acepta la contraseña de usuario: parece que no tengo permisos para usar X.

Aclaro que le di a mi usuario marcelo, todos los permisos necesarios en el primer reinicio.

Espero que puedan ayudarme.

Muchas Gracias.

----------

## manara39

Entendiendo como funcionan las credenciales de X11

Publicado: junio 8, 2010 en sysadmin, Technical, trick	

Etiquetas: credentials, sysadmin, windows, x11, xauth 0

Sobre el post “Script para propagar credenciales X11 mediante sudo”…

Recomiendo que se entienda cómo funciona esto de las X. Os ayudará, y no sufriréis cuando las cosas no funcionen:

Cuando te logueas, se crea:

La variable $DISPLAY=localhost:11.0. Eso indica que hay un servidor de X escuchando en el puerto TCP 6011 de localhost. En el caso del SSH, se crea un túnel virtual al servidor de X de tu PC.

Se da de alta una clave (como las claves de SSH o certificados de SSL) en .Xauthority. Se puede consultar con xauth:

$ xauth list

hostname/unix:14  MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1  6a45c2933b65cd936f3e9031c8553d75

Cuando ejecutas el script, lo único que se hace es EXPORTAR la clave (xauth extract fichero <host>/11.0) e importárselo al usuario destino (xauth merge fichero), usando sudo para ejecutar los comandos.

3.  Al hacer sudo al usuario destino, debe permanecer la variable $DISPLAY. En ocasiones sudo está configurado para no propagar esa variable, por lo que si no tiene valor, se le debe asignar (de ahí lo de sudo -u usuario DISPLAY=… –s)

Esto puede fallar:

Porque no se crea el $DISPLAY o la clave inicial. Esto a su vez es:

Porque no está instalado el xauth o no está en el $PATH del usuario.

Porque el servidor de SSH no tiene habilitado el soporte de X forwarding.

Porque el $HOME del usuario no está accesible para escritura/lectura/bloqueo.

Porque el servidor no tienes arrancado el servidor de X o bien configurado el X forwarding: (http://www.cse.unsw.edu.au/~helpdesk/documentation/Putty.html)

Porque no se propagan las credenciales al usuario destino:

Porque no está instalado el xauth o no está en el $PATH del usuario.

Porque el $HOME del usuario destino no está accesible para escritura/lectura/bloqueo.

Porque no se tiene permisos para hacer sudo.

About these ads

Share this:

----------

## manara39

He leído mucha documentación sobre este tema de .Xauthority en el directorio home del usuario.

Ocurre que normalmente lo genera el comando startx pero no en mi caso.

Por esto X se niega a arrancar por falta de permisos en dicho archivo.

Necesito que alguien me diga como hago para que se genere esa clave en el archivo mencionado.

Muchas gracias.

PD:  Leí más de 5 o 6 post sobre el tema, la documentación que me recomendaron de Xorg y no hay caso.

Por favor, AYUDA.

----------

## i92guboj

Buenas.

Ahora no tengo tiempo para mirar esto detenidamente, pero en un vistazo rápido yo te diría dos cosas.

En primer lugar, no es buena idea usar X como root, tampoco es necesario.

En segundo lugar, parece que hay un problema con tu driver nvidia. Has probado a ejecutar directamente esto en consola?

```
modprobe nvidia
```

Si no puede cargar el módulo debería dar un error. Y tras eso, las últimas líneas de la salida del comando 

```
$ dmesg
```

debería dar más pistas sobre cual es el problema de fondo.

Estoy viendo Virtualbox por ahí arriba. Si estás instalando Gentoo en Virtualbox, entonces estás usando el driver gráfico incorrecto. Xorg tiene un driver para virtualbox (y otro para vmware). Tu tarjeta nvidia no existe en la máquina virtual.

Si no estás usando Virtualbox, la causa más probable de que el driver nvidia no encuentre tu hardware es que estés usando una versión del driver que no soporta tu tarjeta.

En todo caso, sería útil que pegaras aquí la salida de esto:

```
$ lspci | grep -i vga
```

----------

## manara39

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Innotek Systemberatung GmbH Virtualbox Graphics Adapter
```

----------

## i92guboj

Pues eso, tu tarjeta es una tarjeta virtual, no tu nvidia. De todas formas ya veo que en otro hilo en el foro inglés ya has pasado de ese punto y vas camino de conseguir echar a andar tu escritorio. Así que considero que el problema que nos ocupa ya está resuelto. Sigo pendiente de ese otro hilo, para no duplicar.

----------

